
Game Theory: An open-access textbook with solved exercises - johnjwang
http://arxiv.org/abs/1512.06808
======
trentmb
Anyone else download it with the intention to work through it but never
actually do it?

~~~
JohnHammersley
My whole PDF library is exactly this.

As a sidenote, isn't this pretty much why the PDF remains so popular as a
format, at least in science - you get a typeset copy with no worry you'll ever
lose access or not be able to read it... you just need that spare hour or
two... :)

~~~
BenderV
Yesterday, this occurred to me. I quickly forget which pdf I have downloaded.
I was searching for an application who is basically a to do list for pdf (a
"pocket" for pdf).

Does anyone have an application like that?

~~~
gsteinb88
Mendeley or Zotero's tagging might work well for this. Both are more commonly
used for organizing bibliographies in science, but should work here as well.

------
lovelearning
That's a beautifully typeset book.

Any suggestions on what authoring tool(s) to use to write a book like this
that has lots of matrices, diagrams, and notation?

~~~
krick
Uh, I don't know. This font is, well, _artsy_ , but I find it honestly hard to
read. It's just too unusual. I'm not a fan of some other decorations here as
well (like these blurry raster pencils, for instance).

As for your question, usual answer would be LaTeX + (maybe) some specific
plugins (like TikZ for diagrams, or tufte-latex for specific layout, or
whatever), but due to some irregularities here I suspect that this particular
book is actually hand-made in something like Microsoft Office. I well might be
wrong, I'm not sure, it just seems like that.

~~~
lightonphiri
It certainly does look like it was made by Microsoft Office, however,
_pdfinfo_ says _Producer: PDF Annotator 5.0.0.511 [Debenu Quick PDF Library
11.15 (www.debenu.com)]_

------
strategy
I love the use of color in this textbook to make payoffs for each player
identifiable. I am looking forward to reading this in detail.

------
hiepph
Wow, this would make my CS learning goes easier.

------
ultimatejman
Nice find

